# Phantoms of the Opera (Youtube Channel)



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Stumbled across this channel a few weeks ago. Imagine all of the best traits of This Is Opera but 
1) No mean commentary (personally I thought it was hilarious, but if you're worried about polemic individuals, you will find none on this channel). Ziazan is one of the nicest content creators this side of youtube.
2) Actually shows her face. 
3) Actually sings. 
4) Has a vocal pedigree in an unbroken line back to Manuel Garcia. 
5) Covers a wide range of topics, spanning from serious to more silly, usually somewhere in between. 

If you have an interest in the old schooling of operatic singing, but are put off by some of the more argumentative types, this channel is worth checking out.


----------



## kappablanca (9 mo ago)

A very decent channel. Such a lack of dogmatism is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

I like her materials, but I don't like her singing. To be honest, she sounds like a counter-tenor (and no female singers would like to be compared to counter-tenor).


----------

